
Apple Confirms It's Working on an Ultra-Powerful Mac Pro Update - simula67
http://fortune.com/2017/12/15/apple-mac-pro-update-2/
======
SloopJon
Neither Apple's statement nor Fortune's article about the statement contains
the words "ultra-powerful."

Here's the entire statement, taken from the end of the iMac Pro press release:
"In addition to the new iMac Pro, Apple is working on a completely redesigned,
next-generation Mac Pro architected for pro customers who need the highest
performance, high-throughput system in a modular, upgradeable design, as well
as a new high-end pro display."

[https://www.apple.com/newsroom/2017/12/imac-pro-the-most-
pow...](https://www.apple.com/newsroom/2017/12/imac-pro-the-most-powerful-mac-
ever-available-today/)

------
cdolan
I happened to write an email to Tim & Phil today (or whomever reads those
public addresses) saying:

    
    
      - My maxed out 2012 rMBP is going to be obsolete soon. 
      - The laptops available have unsatisfactory trackpads and keyboards.
      - Those same laptops have poor I/O for professional use cases.
      - There is no reasonable desktop solution either (I don't consider Late 2017 iMac Pro to be as good of an answer as a 2003 Mac Tower design with upgradable components, or just a custom Windows PC).
    

If they continue to sacrifice sleek design and limited I/O on laptops, and
provide what I think is a lackluster long-term desktop solution, I have no
clue what I'll buy when this machine bites the dust (someday)

~~~
Helloworldboy
Sounds like Apple computers just aren't for you then and you should switch to
some other hardware.

Personally I love my 2017 MBP, the keyboard, trackpad, and USB-C ports.

~~~
dawnerd
I’m with you there. Small gripe with the keyboard is when it heats up the
clickiness changes or goes away - like the keys stick. Since all of their
modern laptops have this issue there’s no point in returning it like everyone
suggests.

No idea what op was complaining about with the trackpad. It’s simply the best
on the market.

~~~
SpikeDad
If you're talking about the keyboard on the MBP 2016 or 2017 I don't know what
you're talking about. My keyboard works fine all day long - so does my office
mate who has the same keyboard and who codes on it all day.

~~~
dawnerd
2017 for sure. The MacBook has the same problem. Run the run until it
throttles and tap the keys around the middle right.

------
geophile
Oh fuck, just give me a decent keyboard on the MBP. Is that so much to ask?

~~~
atonse
I like the feel of the new keyboards but I've heard that they're much less
reliable. (keys get stuck with the smallest of debris). And since Apple's
obsessed with integrating everything now, you have to replace the entire
assembly for a stuck key, which costs something like $500. And that's an
absolutely ridiculous tradeoff and the epitome of "form over function"

I don't have one but my wife's new laptop has the keyboard. I really hope we
don't have to deal with that.

~~~
wlesieutre
Friend with a 15" MBP just went through it this week. Shift key got stuck in
the down position.

He took it to an authorized service center and the solution was to replace the
entire top case assembly. That includes the case, keyboard, touchbar,
trackpad, battery, and I'm not sure what else.

It's out of stock on PowerBookMedic, but their price on this part is $800.
Eight. Hundred. Dollars. For a single broken key. This is _insane_.

I have a 13" version and I'm very concerned. I've got Apple Care but I'm
careful with my laptops and I expect them to last more than 3 years.

[http://www.powerbookmedic.com/MacBook-Pro-15-w--Touch-Bar-
To...](http://www.powerbookmedic.com/MacBook-Pro-15-w--Touch-Bar-Top-Case-
with-Battery-Late-2016-Space-Gray-p-133625.html)

~~~
atonse
We got AppleCare for exactly this reason. But I'm not even sure it's covered.

Her past laptop was $1,100 (2010 MacBook Air) and lasted 7 years. If this one
($1,500) doesn't last that long, it'll be a waste of money.

~~~
wlesieutre
Similar boat, my previous laptop was a 2011 MacBook Air, the one before that I
think was 2006.

FWIW my friend's replacement was covered. Not sure how much of that is the
shop's judgement on "well you shouldn't have gotten dust in it."

------
jdlyga
I use a 2013 Mac Pro at work, and it's a really nice machine. It's running
Ubuntu 16.04, and the huge amount of cores are great for compiling.

